# Filmplakat zur Entführung



## dennis-sauer (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo erst einmal,

es geht um folgendes: Ich möchte gerne zu Weihnachten für meinen Kumpel ein Filmplakat erstellen, mit dem Titel "The 11th June" - "Die Entführung" allerdings hab ich ein paar Probleme. Ich erstelle das Ganze mit Photoshop, derzeit noch im DIN A3 Format, oben steht natürlich der Titel und in der Mitte werde ich von meinem Kumpel über die Schulter weggetragen. Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Mir fehlt ein Hintergrund und weitere Bilder. Hatte schon überlegt einen Polizeihubschrauber bzw. -wagen mit draufzusetzen aber finde euch keine Bilder, die ich in der Größe draufsetzen kann sodass sie nicht so gepixelt aussehen. Hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee was ich machen kann?

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Comander_Keen (20. Dezember 2004)

Wirkliche Ideen dazu habe ich nicht. Kann dir nur empfehlen dort mal eine Weile zu schaun, und uns eine kleine Verison des aktuellen Standes zu präsentieren.

_keen!


----------



## dennis-sauer (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mal meinen bisherigen Entwurf drangehangen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das Feuer nicht wirklich gefällt...


----------



## layla (21. Dezember 2004)

sieht noch nicht wie ein filmplakat aus.
die personen sind auch nicht so gut freigestellt.
für was brauchst du das plakat dann ist es vielleicht einfacher ein paar tips zu geben?


----------



## dennis-sauer (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

also ich brauch es für meinen Kumpel, ich wollte ihm das zu Silvester schenken, als "Jahresrückblick" Es geht wie man lesen kann dabei um eine Entführung. Ich hab mich nochmal drangesetzt und ein bisschen gespielt, so sieht es im Moment aus. (siehe oben)

Bei den Personen: Ja ich weiß, so gut bin ich nicht in Photoshop, bin froh, dass ich das halbwegs hinbekomme.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## zechi (21. Dezember 2004)

Hat noch keine wirkliche Aussagekraft ...

Nimm doch eine Serifenlose Font, die aktuelle wirkt altbacken und bringt überhaupt keine Assoziation zu einem "action"-geladenem Thema.
(Und die Schriftzüge nicht so auf einen Haufen knallen.)


----------



## GRUBER (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht eine Grossstadt in den Hintergrund ... oder eine dunkle Gasse ... oder ein verlassener Wald. 

Auf jeden Fall etwas Besseres als der Hintergrund   


MfG


GRUBER


----------



## dennis-sauer (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

genau deswegen bin ich ja, weil mir nichts mehr einfällt, was man noch in den Hintergrund setzen kann...

Das mit der Großstadt kann ich mal versuchen...

Danke


----------



## GRUBER (23. Dezember 2004)

Wie ist es denn nun geworden?


----------



## dennis-sauer (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

bisher bin ich noch bei dem Stand wie man oben sehen kann. Ich hatte eine dunkle Gasse versucht aber gefiel mir nicht so recht. Daher ist der Status unverändert...

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Rollo (3. Januar 2005)

Ich würde auch sagen das dein verwendetes Foto nicht gerade so toll aussieht und so ziehmlich gestellt wirkt. Ebenfalls könnte ich dir vorschlagen den Namen des Filmes ehr nach oben zu stellen und nicht die Namen der Darsteller. Es fehlt ein wenig an Dynamik und Ausdruck...


----------

